# Drilling an already filled tank ?



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Can this be done ? Let me know what you guys think !!
Thanks


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Not without a huge mess.

UNLESS, The hole is High in the tank , ANd you can drain it below that spot.

Also keep in-mind, there is alot of pressure on the glass, If the drill/er slips or chips the glass, Your going to have a few gallons on the floor.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

.... Or 125g on the floor


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thats will not be a good site  , Im going to get it done proffesionally


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

if its empty its easy.
If its tempered, Same thing will happen, All on the floor.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

I beleive the bottom is tempered , how could i tell which sides are tempered ? I know the bottom because i saw the sticker


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

do you know who made the tank? You would have to call them, Or try polarized lenses on a angle.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Why you people do not hear what the guys who where there says?
says

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

What happend ? I dont get it Greg , what are you asking?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vs5295 said:


> What happend ? I dont get it Greg , what are you asking?


Man,

before you started, I told you to get the drilled tank with sump. you spent money for overflow boxes and another crap and now you want to drill it. I understand this is not my money and I should not care, but I feel bad when people making the same mistakes, as i did.
probably, this is just the way as life going...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vs5295 said:


> .... Or 125g on the floor


or a trip to the hospital 

125G of water pressure is powerful


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol , yeah , overflow boxes are working good so far , im just considering drilling it because i can drain more water and circulate more water


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> or a trip to the hospital
> 
> 125G of water pressure is powerful


or do this...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Its mean to say, BUT Im still laughing.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The only mistake you made is being russian and not american =P

We all learn the hard way


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> The only mistake you made is being russian and not american =P
> 
> We all learn the hard way


who are you talking about?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*Wow*

That would be a big mess if the tank is big. Thanks Kevin now I don't even let anyone walk close to my tank. Ha ha ha! Painful to look at the clip but it could happen to anyone!


----------

